# Oat bran -- good or bad? What about soy milk?



## Julia Rose (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm a brand new member -- I viewed the site before registering and found it VERY helpful! Thanks to all of you! Anyway, in deperation due to feeling miserable with C most days, I got on-line and found Heather Van Vorous' book. Following her advice helped rid me of discomfort, but made C worse, so I'm modifying, trying some different foods. However, I believe I do have to stick to NO MORE WHOLE WHEAT! So I'm looking for safe fibers and scared to experiment much with them. Anybody tried oat bran? And I see a few mentions of "no soy products." I use some soy milk. Is that what you all mean?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have no discomfort using soy milk then there is no reason to cut it out of your diet. Some people get a lot of gas and discomfort from some of the sugars (raffinose and others) that are in soy and other beans and cabbage family veggies. Fermented soy products have very little left of these sugars like femented milk products have very little lactose left in them. However for some people it is an allergy to the protiens and they must avoid whatever they are allergic to completely and totally.Your mileage may vary. Some people can't tolerate any soy in any amount at any time. For others it is a safe food. Most things with IBS are like that.Oat bran is more soluble than wheat bran so it may be that you tolerate it better. But there is no 100% sure bet with any given individual with IBS. You won't know until you try the experiment.K.


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

I've switched to vanilla rice milk, you can find the calcium fortified kind. Soy doesn't bother me but after reading some of the nosoy sights I was scared away. I'm also staying away from wheat, It is a huge factor in my constipation. I live on oatmeal and oatbran and have just discoverd oat flour in the grocery store and you can make great muffins with it. The best you can do is try is and monitor how well your colon can tolerate it. Lorrie


----------



## Julia Rose (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks you two. I hadn't thought about plain wheat products (not whole wheat) being bad for C but I'm going ot give that some thought! I think also I will try some oat bran but not until after the holidays. toomuch going on the next few days to get more messed up, just in case that happens. I'll keep you posted!


----------

